

Founders at Work - now in paperback - jedc
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/09/founders-at-work-paperback-edition-is-out.html
In case any of you haven't already heard.
======
prakash
When is F@W part 2 coming out?

~~~
jbenz
I'd be interested in an all YC edition of Founders at Work.

~~~
staunch
I would too, but somewhat less interested because the companies are still so
early stage. The story is just beginning for most of them.

~~~
jbenz
That's very true, but that's also what's so exciting about this whole
movement. We're in the middle of something pretty special. An all YC Founders
at Work would tell the story of a few exits, but it could also get into the
details of some still-growing companies. Those are the companies that will to
continue to hold us in suspense even after we finish the book. We get to watch
those stories come to an end in real time.

Jessica would be in a pretty good position to tell those tales.

------
staunch
For many years I've kept a book in my laptop bag so I always have something
interesting to read. These days I'm usually carrying Founders at Work _and_
another book.

------
tbrooks
I just started it today. Great narratives from the authors. It'll make you
want to pull on the job and jump into a start-up. (As if it's that easy...)

------
hooande
Great book, now more compact and affordable. Buy it and read it, you'll learn
so much.

------
beaudeal
does anyone know if the updated version is only available in paperback? i've
been meaning to read f@w for a while, and went to order it today, but i would
really prefer the updated version in hardcover...

~~~
pg
The interview with Jessica is only in the paperback, as far as I know.

~~~
beaudeal
Sorry EastSmith, by updated I meant includes the interview with Jessica -
Thanks so much for the information, pg!

------
zandorg
I'm still enjoying this book. I put a tick in pencil, on the contents page,
next to the chapters I've read. Bookmark old style!

------
ALee
Get this book because it puts everything in context. Put it rigt next to
Hackers and Painters on your shelf.

------
fusionman
I just ordered F@W. Is it a good read?

~~~
brlewis
It's a very good read. Jessica Livingston has a really smooth interview style.
Her questions are right there in the text, yet it reads as if the founders are
just spontaneously telling their story.

------
muriithi
Thank God(or YC) that Jessica left the Investment Banking Industry way back in
2005.

------
fallentimes
I can't wait until Muffin (Alexis) gets back from Thailand.

------
coglethorpe
I can't find the audiobook version. Darn.

------
EastSmith
Read most of it a month ago. Great read!

------
mattmaroon
Congrats Jessica!

